
Show HN: Website to Play Board/Card Games – Looking for Feedback - ravipatel
https://www.funnode.com/
======
sazers
More atractive design will be fine (avoid white background) + add some trendy
colors: [http://colorhunt.co/](http://colorhunt.co/)

~~~
ravipatel
Thanks sazers - did you try the different 'Themes' and 'Palettes'? You can
toggle through them via the 'Settings' dropdown on top of the page.

Also, do you have any favourites on colorhunt.co?

------
okwme
playok.com might be a good reference. it has all the bases covered and a great
balance between simplicity and features, plus an active community. I played
your othello bot and it was really easy, maybe you could use some of the open
source othello programs like edax to make a more challenging computer?
[http://abulmo.perso.neuf.fr/edax/4.3/index.htm](http://abulmo.perso.neuf.fr/edax/4.3/index.htm)

~~~
ravipatel
Thanks okwme -- I'll check out Edax!

------
reefoctopus
I personally only play chess online against humans. It looks like you can only
play against computers. Is there a way to play against other people?

~~~
ravipatel
Definitely reefoctopus - if there are other players online, you can challenge
them or simply create a match with no bots and allow others to join

